# struggling with feeding



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

Hi one of my twins has been on aptimal and gaviscon since
birth...she us now 4 months old. she has always been a good feeder.
2 weeks ago we stopped the gaviscon ..we had been gradually
reducing the dose.
Since stopping she has been really difficult to feed. overtime she
sees the bottle or it goes in her mouth she screams so much
She rarely finishes her feed and really struggles to drink. 
she gas been weighed and she has put on weight and generally
is a happy baby.
Im thinking that maybe the milk is  different texture without
the gaviscon and or she doesn't like the taste. the hv said its a 
phase but it seems like something more.
Any suggestion? She weighs 12.11 lbs

thanks so much


----------



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

P.s she does not have thrush and is not teeth ing


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, sorry for my late reply, the gaviscon does thicken the feed so it may well be that, however I'm sure she will get used to it given time, I take it she isn't vomiting anymore after her feeds? 

Nic


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh I just wondered how you were getting on with the night feeds too

Nic


----------



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

Hi nichub
Thanks for your reply. 
No she isn't sick any more so she def does not need gaviscon. Half of her daily feeds she des finish the bottle but it's after at least 30 mis of screaming and calming her down.

Re night feeds...what night feeds. Lol we stopped them weeks ago . A combination of water, sleep training and dummies. Now she sometimes wakes up around 6.30otherwise I wake her up at 7!!

Bliss..until teething !

Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry I meant to post about the night feeds on someone elses question!! 

I think it's just a case of carrying on with the feeds as she is putting on weight, it's probably just a different texture

Nic


----------



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

It's ok,I did ask you about night feeds a while ago and you suggested water etc
So it did work xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh maybe it was you then! Ha ha I'm getting confused ignore me!! Ha ha I'm so Pleased it worked for you anyway

Nic


----------

